# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε ζεμπράκι στα Κάτω Πατήσια, κοντά στη Λιοσίων

## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα το πρωί χάθηκε ένα από τα νεότερα μωρά του ενός ζευγαριού μου. Δεν είναι ακόμα ούτε ενός μήνα και δεν τρώει μόνο του. Αν κάποιος το βρει, ας το επιστρέψει και θα του το δώσω ξανά όταν απογαλακτιστεί και με ταίρι αν επιθυμεί.

----------


## stefos

Εύχομαι να βρεθεί γιατί είναι μικρουλι και ευάλωτο .

----------


## Georgiablue

Μακάρι να βρεθεί Κωνσταντινα μου! Πως έφυγε το ζουζουνι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ Λυπάμαι !! :Icon Embarassed: 
Με το καλο κάποιος να το βρει ..  :Anim 25:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ φταίω Γεωργία...Πήγα να βάλω τροφή το πρωί και βγήκε από το κενό που υπήρχε κάτω από το χέρι μου.

----------


## Cristina

Πω...πω!!! Εύχομαι να βρεθεί το ζουζούνι!
Μήπως είναι πουθενά στο μπαλκόνι, κρυμμένο, φοβισμένο;; Μπορεί να πετάξει;

----------


## Georgiablue

Έχει δίκιο ή Χριστινα εμένα το ζωηρό μου κορίτσι είχε κάτσει στο κενό που έχει ο τοίχος με το καλοριφέρ την εψαχνα σε οολο το σπίτι και αυτή μου έπαιζε κρυφτουλι.. Κοίτα στα πιο αδύνατα σημεία αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει και κάνε και μία βόλτα στον ακάλυπτο της πολυκατοικίας ή ρίξε μία ματιά στα γύρω μπαλκόνια. Εύχομαι να το βρεις το πιτσουνακι που θέλει βόλτες από τώρα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι κορίτσια δεν έχει κάτσει στο μπαλκόνι,το είδα που πέταξε αλλα από ένα σημείο και μετά έχασα οπτική επαφή. Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, έπρεπε να φύγω για δουλειά...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντίνα είναι πολύ πιθανό να επιστρέψει στους γονείς του και να το ταΐζουν αυτοί έξω από το κλουβί. Να τα παρακολουθείς. Αν δε χάθηκε, σίγουρα θα επιστρέψει...
Μακάρι να βρεθεί!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σήκωσε τέντες. Μακάρι να γυρίσει. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω σηκώσει τέντες και έχω το κλουβί με τους γονείς σε εμφανές σημείο. Τα πουλάκια κάνουν πολύ φασαρία, ακούγονται μέχρι την είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και από το πίσω μπαλκόνι. Αλλά δεν έχω πολλές ελπίδες..πέταξε υπερβολικά καλά για μωρό.

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι όμως μωρό.. κάνε υπομονή ίσως και να γυρίσει !

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, μακάρι να το βρεις, κρίμα, έχει και αυτη την παλιό ζέστη....

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα κανε βολτα το απογευμα σε ακτινα 200 μετρων και βαλε χαρτια ενημερωσης στις κολωνες  .Σιγουρα θα χρειαστει νερο ,μερα που ειναι σημερα και θα πλησιασει μπαλκονια ή τυχον πεζοδρομια που εχουν βραχει απο νοικοκυρες ή πλυσιμο αυτοκινητων

----------


## xrisam

Ευχομαι να βρεθεί το ζουζουνάκι..

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μακάρι να βρεθεί Κωνσταντινα αν και οπως τα είπαμε απο κοντά ειναι δύσκολο μετά απο τόσες ώρες και με τόση ζέστη ..............

----------


## Soulaki

Μηπως βρέθηκε? το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, το καημένουλη.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι Σούλα μου δεν βρέθηκε....Δεν θεωρώ πως επιβίωσε τόσες ώρες χωρίς τάισμα από τους γονείς και με τόση ζέστη.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κωνσταντίνα κρίμα. Συμβαίνουν ατυχίες. Μη στεναχωριέσαι.

----------


## Soulaki

Καρδούλα μου, πολυ λυπάμαι.....μακάρι να το βρήκε κάποιος, να το ταΐζει......

----------


## Georgiablue

Κωνσταντινα δεν πειράζει μη στεναχωριεσαι, τώρα σε έχουν ανάγκη τουλάχιστον άλλα δέκα μωρά..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μόνο δέκα Γεωργία μου;; Έχω πάρα πουλάκια αυτή τη στιγμή στο σπίτι....Για αυτά και μόνο συνεχίζω και προσπαθώ να μην με πάρει από κάτω...Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη υποστήριξη...Το νιώθω άδειο το κλουβί του παρόλο που έχει άλλα 4 μέσα...Κάτι λείπει.

----------


## Georgiablue

Μην το σκέφτεσαι! Επειδή λοιπόν έχεις ένα στρατώνα από αναπτυσσόμενα ζεμπρακια ακόμη ή απώλεια θα αναπληρωθεί και δε θα πάρεις χαμπαρι πώς!!!  :Party0028:

----------


## xrisam

Μην στεναχωριέσαι Κωνσταντίνα μου, σκέψου τι έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## Cristina

Λυπάμαι πολύ....το άτιμο...

----------


## blackmailer

Δυστυχώς Κων/να μου κι εγώ κάπως αντίστοιχα την είχα πατήσει...όταν ήταν ακόμα κάπου 18 ημερών και χωρίς να έχουν βγει καν απο τη φωλιά άνοιξα να δω αν είναι όλα καλά και το μεγαλύτερα έριξε ένα πέταγμα μπορεί να πέρασε και ολόκληρο τετράγωνο!!! 
Προσοχή μεγάλη όταν είμαστε εκτός εκτροφείου !!!

----------

